# Decker Comb or holding comb



## Tammy289 (Nov 22, 2011)

Are there (Decker) holding combs for Brother machines. If not, why not?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

No, but the ones made for the Pfaff/Passap works with the Brother standard KMs. They're the same gauge.

Here's an eBay Seller that have them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pfaff-Passap-Singer-Superba-White-20-Stitch-Decker-Comb-Transfer-Tool-Deckerkamm-/221023936143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33760d9e8f


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Entity said:


> No, but the ones made for the Pfaff/Passap works with the Brother standard KMs. They're the same gauge.
> 
> Here's an eBay Seller that have them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pfaff-Passap-Singer-Superba-White-20-Stitch-Decker-Comb-Transfer-Tool-Deckerkamm-/221023936143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33760d9e8f


Entity have you tried them on a Brother machine?
I have a feeling that they don't work, even though the Swiss machines are the same gauge as the Japanese. I had a Passap and still have some of the tools that belonged to it. I seem to recall trying to use the Decker combs on my Brother and Knitmaster machines and I am sure they don't fit. The needles on a Passap are a tad smaller. If I can find the Deckers I will do a double check.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Haave both Brother and Passap.The Brother gauge is 4.5mm,the Passap gauge is 5.mm.Enough difference to NOT work easily.Gerda Stittit used to import both sizes,I do have both..but she passed away several years ago...don't know of anyone currently marketing the 4.5 mm size.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Haave both Brother and Passap.The Brother gauge is 4.5mm,the Passap gauge is 5.mm.Enough difference to NOT work easily.Gerda Stittit used to import both sizes,I do have both..but she passed away several years ago...don't know of anyone currently marketing the 4.5 mm size.


I thought that there was a difference. I do remember trying them on my Brother and being disappointed that they wouldn't fit. I wont bother to search for them now. I have never seen any for the Japanese machines, only garter bars and ones that people have made with spare transfer tools set in blocks of wood. I don't think that I could be bothered to try and make one.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

SOrry, they are not the same gauge. Standard is 4.5 and Passap is 5.5 I beleive. I have one and they are not the same.


Entity said:


> No, but the ones made for the Pfaff/Passap works with the Brother standard KMs. They're the same gauge.
> 
> Here's an eBay Seller that have them: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pfaff-Passap-Singer-Superba-White-20-Stitch-Decker-Comb-Transfer-Tool-Deckerkamm-/221023936143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33760d9e8f


----------



## Tammy289 (Nov 22, 2011)

Why arent' they made for Brother/KnitKing? Are they not useful so nobody wants them?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well that eBay dealer states in his ad that they won't work on Japanese machines - Brother / KnitKing Knitting Machine.
- Silver Reed / Studio / KnitMaster / Singer (Japan's made Knitting Machine). I bought a garter bar for my bulky machine from http://www.kriskrafter.com/gabarsehe.html I don't think she sells for standard machines, but she might know of someone who does. Also, There's a dealer here in Anaheim, CA http://www.newtons.com/ You might try contacting them. They don't carry them for the bulky machines, but they might for the standard bed ones. Good luck.

I just remembered a website I had saved showing how to make your own garter bar. http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/GroovyPlusBobbyPinGarterBar.htm I found it on http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/ I was going to try it when I found Kriskrafter's site.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

Bea, thanks for the make a garter bar link. I want to try this.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

You're welcome Marge. It looks like its do-able and Heidi's instructions are pretty clear.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the corrections. In that case, I'm wondering what I have. I purchased a Brother KH-860 (estate sale) in which there were these same looking comb deckers included. I've been using them with all my Brother standard KMs. These comb decker looks just like the ones on eBay for the Passap. So naturally, I assumed they were the same. Sorry for the confusion. I learned something new. Below is a snapshot of what I have.










Decker comb on my Brother KH-965, standard gauge (sponge bar is uninstalled)










Tammy, here's a suggestion if you can't find the same gauge decker combs. Purchase some of these type of garter bars from eBay: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Garter-Bar-For-4-5mm-Knitting-Machine-Brother-Singer-/320247693001?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4a903ffec9

Or contact this eBay seller to see when she will have more of these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110715723284&ssPageName=ADME:L:CORT:US:1123

Then, go to your local office supply store and purchase some of these sliding bars for report cover. Cut them to fit the garter bars and use like the comb deckers.










Here's mine...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Entity
I bought some of the bars from Sonny a couple of months back.I make jewelry with glass and metals and got concerned when I got them as it looks to me like the needle eye part were soldered on to the metal with lead. I wrote him and asked him and the answer seemd to be yes. SOmetimes his English is good, other times , not. THis was one of the nots. Like he didn't understand my question. SO be careful and if you do buy them, test them. Just by looking at them I know mine are lead. Would have cost too much to return them.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Euvid. Yes, I did purchase one a few months ago and found to be the same way. Although, they're sturdy but as you said, poorly made. Your warning is still useful to other members though.

This is why I like Leanneco more because he's in NY but he doesn't carry as much as those guys from HK/China.

Berta7007 is another eBay seller from NY that I purchase often. Again, she's limited to what she carries. She's the 2nd link I listed above.

Btw Sue, that Chinese seller may not be the same one that we contact each time. They keep 1 name to avoid confusion but I think it may be different contactor each time we email to. That's why sometime his _or_ her English is good & sometime is not. Had the same experience.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Euvid, I was using those claw hangers from HK today. I remembered you mentioned about being careful with the lead soldering area. I didn't think about it but if you have some Plasti-Dip, you can dip the piece to cover the lead area (up to the teeth area). It may cover the holes when you dip them but as it is drying out, the holes will be uncovered. 

I'm going to do the same thing tomorrow since I'm beginning to use them more often now. At the same time, I'm dipping some more fishing weights.


----------



## TheTreadmillKnitter (May 22, 2012)

Quick question:
I am relatively new to machine knitting, and just got a box with a whole bunch of these in it. I know only by the photos that were posted. What are they used for? Seems that they are important by what I am reading! 
I haven't gotten that far in my instruction books yet


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT IDEA


Entity said:


> Thanks for all the corrections. In that case, I'm wondering what I have. I purchased a Brother KH-860 (estate sale) in which there were these same looking comb deckers included. I've been using them with all my Brother standard KMs. These comb decker looks just like the ones on eBay for the Passap. So naturally, I assumed they were the same. Sorry for the confusion. I learned something new. Below is a snapshot of what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Euvid. Just trying to share ideas that may be of help to other machine knitters as well.



TheTreadmillKnitter said:


> Quick question:
> I am relatively new to machine knitting, and just got a box with a whole bunch of these in it. I know only by the photos that were posted. What are they used for? Seems that they are important by what I am reading!
> I haven't gotten that far in my instruction books yet


If you have these, keep them and treasure them! If you don't want them, send them to me! LOL... as you progress with machine knitting, I'm sure you will find more use for them and soon will search for more.

Its main usage is for holding stitches when you remove the stitches from the needles temporarily. They're useful when you hang the stitches back, the stitches are already lined up with the needles. All you need to do is slide the stitches over into the needles. The sliding bar helps to prevent the stitches from falling off as they're on the comb.

When making clothing, it's best not to bind-off any pieces. When seaming the pieces together, without the bind-off, it will give the piece of clothing a neater and more professional look. In addition, the garment will fall neatly as you wear it.

I also use them for machine knitting socks on a single-bed. Instead of placing half of the stitches on hold, I transfer them to a decker comb. This will avoid the "line" that is created when putting stitches on hold.


----------



## TheTreadmillKnitter (May 22, 2012)

Oh so cool!!! I will surely treasure them!  Sounds like they are going to be super beneficial in the future!


----------

